# g++ - compile-error (solved)

## Jocmoc

Hallo! 

ich bekomme immer wieder diesen Fehler und weis wirklich nich twie ich ihn beheben kann:

```
./libtool: line 1360: g++: command not found

make: ***[pcrecpp.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/libpcre-6.6 failed
```

sonst gibt er keie Fehlerausgabe (hab die Zeilen per Hand übertragen da ich im KDE im Moment keine Konsole habe)

weiter Infos: 

habe mein gcc auf 4.1.1 geupdatet und diese Fehler bekomm ich beim emerge -ve world.

ähnliche Fehler kommen auch bei anderen Paketen

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten, wenn mehr Ausgaben benötigt werden sagts mir!

----------

## Jocmoc

...noch zu "ähnlichen" Fehlern: hier is ma die log von nem emerge konsole: (kekürzt)

```

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = heideberg[/url]

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.18-gentoo-r1

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #3 SMP Mon Dec 11 23:31:24 CET 2006

/usr/bin/uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/bin

PATH: /opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10/jre/javaws

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /opt/vmware/player/bin

PATH: /usr/share/karamba/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2192: checking build system type

configure:2210: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2232: checking host system type

configure:2247: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2269: checking target system type

configure:2284: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2345: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2401: result: /bin/install -c

configure:2416: checking for -p flag to install

configure:2429: result: yes

configure:2440: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2483: result: yes

configure:2535: checking for gawk

configure:2551: found /bin/gawk

configure:2562: result: gawk

configure:2573: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2594: result: yes

configure:2868: checking for kde-config

configure:2930: result: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

configure:2953: checking where to install

configure:2961: result: /usr/kde/3.5 (as requested)

configure:3012: checking for style of include used by make

configure:3040: result: GNU

configure:3150: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3166: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3177: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3455: checking for C compiler version

configure:3462: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3465: $? = 0

configure:3472: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3/work/gcc-4.1.1/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-nls --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)

configure:3475: $? = 0

configure:3482: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:3485: $? = 1

configure:3508: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3535: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math   conftest.c  >&5

configure:3538: $? = 0

configure:3576: result: a.out

configure:3593: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3603: ./a.out

configure:3606: $? = 0

configure:3623: result: yes

configure:3630: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:3632: result: no

configure:3635: checking for suffix of executables

configure:3642: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math   conftest.c  >&5

configure:3645: $? = 0

configure:3669: result: 

configure:3675: checking for suffix of object files

configure:3701: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math  conftest.c >&5

configure:3704: $? = 0

configure:3727: result: o

configure:3731: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler

configure:3760: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math  conftest.c >&5

configure:3766: $? = 0

configure:3783: result: yes

configure:3788: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g

configure:3818: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g  conftest.c >&5

configure:3824: $? = 0

configure:3923: result: yes

configure:3940: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89

configure:4014: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -c  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math  conftest.c >&5

configure:4020: $? = 0

configure:4043: result: none needed

configure:4063: checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:4153: result: none

configure:4176: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:4216: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4222: $? = 0

configure:4253: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:4259: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4292: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

configure:4321: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4327: $? = 0

configure:4358: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:4364: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gpp

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-aCC

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-CC

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cxx

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cc++

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cl.exe

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-FCC

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-KCC

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-RCC

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlC_r

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4444: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlC

configure:4474: result: no

configure:4488: checking for g++

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for c++

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for gpp

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for aCC

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for CC

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for cxx

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for cc++

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for cl.exe

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for FCC

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for KCC

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for RCC

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for xlC_r

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4488: checking for xlC

configure:4518: result: no

configure:4546: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:4553: g++ --version >&5

./configure: line 4554: g++: command not found

configure:4556: $? = 127

configure:4563: g++ -v >&5

./configure: line 4564: g++: command not found

configure:4566: $? = 127

configure:4573: g++ -V >&5

./configure: line 4574: g++: command not found

configure:4576: $? = 127

configure:4579: checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler

configure:4608: g++ -c  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math  conftest.cpp >&5

./configure: line 4609: g++: command not found

configure:4614: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| #ifndef __GNUC__

|        choke me

| #endif

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4631: result: no

configure:4636: checking whether g++ accepts -g

configure:4666: g++ -c -g  conftest.cpp >&5

./configure: line 4667: g++: command not found

configure:4672: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4704: g++ -c   conftest.cpp >&5

./configure: line 4705: g++: command not found

configure:4710: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4743: g++ -c -g  conftest.cpp >&5

./configure: line 4744: g++: command not found

configure:4749: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:4771: result: no

configure:4796: checking dependency style of g++

configure:4886: result: none

configure:4905: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted

configure:4936: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DNDEBUG -O2  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math  conftest.c >&5

configure:4942: $? = 0

configure:4958: result: no

configure:5286: checking whether g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute

configure:5326: rm -rf SunWS_cache; g++ -o conftest -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.cpp  1>&5

./configure: line 5327: g++: command not found

configure:5332: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

|  return 0;

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:5364: result: no

configure:5371: checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute

configure:5408: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5414: $? = 0

configure:5441: result: yes

configure:5455: checking whether g++ supports -Wundef

configure:5495: rm -rf SunWS_cache; g++ -o conftest -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -Wundef   conftest.cpp  1>&5

./configure: line 5496: g++: command not found

configure:5501: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

|  return 0;

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:5533: result: no

configure:5540: checking whether g++ supports -Wno-long-long

configure:5580: rm -rf SunWS_cache; g++ -o conftest -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -Wno-long-long   conftest.cpp  1>&5

./configure: line 5581: g++: command not found

configure:5586: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

|  return 0;

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:5618: result: no

configure:5625: checking whether g++ supports -Wno-non-virtual-dtor

configure:5665: rm -rf SunWS_cache; g++ -o conftest -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG  -O3 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -Wno-non-virtual-dtor   conftest.cpp  1>&5

./configure: line 5666: g++: command not found

configure:5671: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

|  return 0;

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:5703: result: no

configure:6896: checking how to run the C++ preprocessor

configure:6932: g++ -E  conftest.cpp

./configure: line 6933: g++: command not found

configure:6938: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

|            Syntax error

configure:6932: g++ -E  conftest.cpp

./configure: line 6933: g++: command not found

configure:6938: $? = 127

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

|            Syntax error

configure:6932: /lib/cpp  conftest.cpp

cpp: conftest.cpp: C++ compiler not installed on this system

configure:6938: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

|            Syntax error

configure:6932: /lib/cpp  conftest.cpp

cpp: conftest.cpp: C++ compiler not installed on this system

configure:6938: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

|            Syntax error

configure:7008: result: /lib/cpp

configure:7037: /lib/cpp  conftest.cpp

cpp: conftest.cpp: C++ compiler not installed on this system

configure:7043: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

|            Syntax error

configure:7037: /lib/cpp  conftest.cpp

cpp: conftest.cpp: C++ compiler not installed on this system

configure:7043: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "konsole"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

|            Syntax error

configure:7105: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See `config.log' for more details.

```

evtl. hilft das ja weiter...

----------

## SinoTech

1. Probier mal ein "source /etc/profile && env-update" ... vielleicht hilft das ja schon.

2. Kannst du "g++" von der Konsole aus ausführen, oder bekommst du da auch ein "g++: command not found"?

3. Was sagt ein "gcc-config -l"?

4. ...

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du den Guide von gcc3.4 auf 4.x richtig befolgt?

tobi

----------

## Der P@te

Schreib dir doch mal ein kleines c++ programm und versuch es mit g++ zu compilen:

```

//test.cpp

#include <iostream>

using namespace std; 

int main(){

cout << "Hallo ich bin ein Prog." << endl;

return 0; 

}

```

Compilen mit g++ test.cpp 

Aufruf mit ./a.out

----------

## Jocmoc

0. ja den Guide hab ich so ausgeführt wies da stand und hat auch allen wunderbar geklappt!

1. hab ich natürlich auch schon probiert -> ohne Erfolg

2. ...neien g++ kann ich nicht von der Konsole aus ausführen...

3. zeigt mir: 

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

4. ...         :Wink: 

----------

## Jocmoc

ein 

```
emerge -eav system
```

 is fertig, ohne Fehler durchgelaufen

die erdten Fehler hab ich nach einem 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 bekommen und da erst gemerkt das es an der Zeit währe mal gcc zu updaten!!!

muss also nich unbeding (nur) am compiler liegen...

...sonst fallen mir spontan keine weiteren Infos ein...

PS:(Danke für die schnellen Antworten)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Jocmoc wrote:*   

> ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge -eav system
> ```
> ...

 

Also hast du zuerst "emerge -e system" etc. gemacht und danach den gcc zupdated? Hast du nachdem updaten des gcc auch wieder world neu gebaut?

BTW funktioniert folgendes?

```

$ /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

```

(Wobei ${VERSION} durch die Version des gcc ersetzt werden muss)

Falls ja, könntest du in der "/etc/make.conf" noch folgende Einträge machen:

```

CC=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

CXX=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

```

(Wobei ich mir aber nicht mehr 100%-ig sicher bin wie die Variablennamen waren ... könnte sein das die Variable "CC", "GCC" heißen muss).

Danach würde ich als erstes den gcc neubauen.

 *Jocmoc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> PS:(Danke für die schnellen Antworten)

 

Kein problem  :Smile: 

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Jocmoc

```
/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.1
```

gibt es nur!

also ich habe ein emerge -uD world gemacht, dabei festgestellt, dass ich mal gcc updaten sollte.

also hab ich gcc auf 4.1.1 gebracht (wies in der Anleitung stand).

anschliesßend emerge -eav system -> ohne Fehler, dann emerge -ev world -> Fehler

und emerge -uD world bringt mir auch Fehler (siehe oben)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Jocmoc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> 
> ...

 

Hmm .. weiß im Moment auch nicht ganz welcher compiler beim mergen beutzt wird (Also gcc oder g++). Probier einfach mal nur die CC Variable in der make.conf zu setzen, und anschliesend den gcc neu zu mergen. Solltest du noch zusätzlich den alten gcc installiert haben (gcc-3.3.X bzw. gcc-3.4.X) könntest du natürlich auch kurz zurück switchen, den neuen gcc-4.1.1 bauen und dann wieder zum neuen gcc wechseln. Dein Problem hatte ich bisher noch nie (kenne auch keinen der das schonmal hatte), insofern kann ich natürlich auch nicht garantieren das es funktioniert.

 *Jocmoc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> also ich habe ein emerge -uD world gemacht, dabei festgestellt, dass ich mal gcc updaten sollte.
> ...

 

Tjo, also so von aussen würde ich sagen du hast alles richtig gemacht (ich war ja nicht dabei  :Wink:  ) ... wie es zu dem Fehler kommen konnte weiß ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.

Cheers,

Sino

EDIT:

Du hast nicht zufälligerweise das USE-Flag "nocxx" gesetzt?

 *euse -i nocxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> global use flags (searching: nocxx)
> 
> ************************************************************
> ...

 

Das würde erklären warum es bei dir nur den "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc", nicht aber den "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++" gibt.

----------

## Jocmoc

also ich hab nur diese hier:

```
USE="dvdr gcj gd mmx nvidia objc pdf ppds qt sse sse2 v4l -arts -berkdb

     -fortran -gnome -gtk -motif -opengl -spell -ssl -vorbis"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## Jocmoc

also es gehen alle Paket die g++ nicht benötigen zu kompellieren!

 *Quote:*   

> $ /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/${VERSION}/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ 

 

diesen EIntrag gibts bei mir nicht!

```
root # gcc

gcc: no input files

root # g++

bash: g++: command not found
```

logisch eigentlich aber was muss ich tun damits geht (USE-flags?, noch irgendwas vergessen zu emergen?) 

ich brauch echt dringend abhilfe.. kann so mein gentoo nur provisorisch betreiben (login über xdm weil kdm nich geht, kein gaim, keine konsole und yakuake usw.)

----------

## Jocmoc

hey jungs!

ich hab grad noch was gefunden worans evtl liegen könnte...

ich hab blöderweise gcc aus dem unstable zweig gebaut und auch mein system und world gebaut/versucht zu bauen

ich tus grad nochma downgraden und sag dann bescheid obs funst!

----------

## Jocmoc

also hab jetzt einfach mit 

```
gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4
```

auf den 3.4.4er gewechselt und siehe da der c++ compiler geht!!!!

ich weis nicht geau warum er mit dem 4.1.1er nicht ging aber hauptsache es geht!

(wo der 4.1.1er benötigt wird, kommt er ja auch so zum Einsatz)

ok danke für eure Hilfe Jungs (und Mädels???)  :Wink: 

ich setz jetzt ma hier 'n Schlussstrich

für weitere Anmerkungen bin ich natürlich offen!

Frohes Fest und gutes Gelingen für die ganzen guten Vorsätze im neuen Jahr!

----------

## Finswimmer

Du könntest mal die Flags für 3.4.4 und 4.1 vergleichen, evtl ist da etwas deaktiviert, das du brauchst?

Tobi

----------

